# what can you tell me about these BL's



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm thinking getting a new pup from a kennel that has these BL and wondering if they are what I want.. Wherever you know about them bigger dogs blocky tall short.... the name of the kennel is Chaos Kennel of IL...don't know if I can talk about a kennel but any info will help...Thanks


Mason Champion/Hog
Carver
Watchdog
McCoy


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds more like American Bullies than APBT. Not sure what you mean by tall short dogs?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

post a link of the kennel. i think i know what kennel you are talking about


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Mason CH Hog is actually a dog not a bloodline bred by Clyde Mason

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1191] :: MASON'S HOG

Carver Is an old game line

American Dog Breeders Association

Watchdog the Old watchdog use to be considered an apbt working line but has been watered down by american bully breedings.

Mccoy is also a game line ....

After looking at the kennel's website Chaos Kennel of Illinois Navigation I would say these are american bullies not apbt's ... They used some larger bred game dogs and crossed it over with american bully blood. The watchdog is where your seeing the blue big dogs ... I also see chaos bloodline which is also an american bully line. If you want an american bully that's what this breeder is breeding. If your looking for an apbt than you will want to look somewhere else.

I wanted to note I looked at this kennel and I am not impressed I would not buy anything from them JMO I would go somewhere else. This kennel from what I can see does not do anything with their dogs besides breed them. I saw a few pictures of some dogs working the sleeve but I didn't see any working titles or an about our kennel page. If your serious about these guys you should go out an look at their kennel find out if they are currently working their dogs and ask to see any working titles obtained on the dogs they are breeding. Find out if they actively work their dogs in weight pull agility shutz. see how many shows they attend a year and how often they compete. Ask them if they do ofa/hip testing on their dogs if so ask them to see results on the dogs they have bred. Find out why they breed and how often they have a litter. Find out how active they are in the pitbull community in general.You will also want to find out who their dogs are registered with if they are not registered with a reputable registry like the adba/ukc/akc that is another red flag. I would also ask how they go about placing the pups they breed in new homes? Do they just allow anyone to buy a pup from them? These are just things you will want to look at and get answers to before you buy a pup from them. Good Luck


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

koa22 said:


> I'm thinking getting a new pup from a kennel that has these BL and wondering if they are what I want.. Wherever you know about them bigger dogs blocky tall short.... the name of the kennel is Chaos Kennel of IL...don't know if I can talk about a kennel but any info will help...Thanks
> 
> Mason Champion/Hog
> Carver
> ...


PLZ GO ELSWHERE.. i clicked on pedigree and all i got was that list u posted... last time i checked... that was not a pedigree...... and all their dogs are FAT! **shakes head* enough for me to turn my head


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

What I mean about big, tall, short is I just want to know anything about the BL what kind of dogs they are...

they don't look fat on the site??? I have to wait to get 15 post to post the link..lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what are your plans with a dog? do you just want a pet or do you plan on doing something with it ?


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Chaos Kennel of Illinois

I would like to train to pull but mainly a pet..


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

first thing is you need to decide if you want a APBT or if you want a bully, then.... if i was you... i would look for a pup with proven parents that WP


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

*What ever you would like.*

I know some ppl that wp with bullys and ppl think that bullys are just short and fat, but get the right one you can .


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

everyone of those are pitbull BL's.. the pups that I'm looking at are out of Beast which if you look at the pic's(classic) you will see him which is all pit...lol... I'm just looking for the right look that I want is all.. I have a blue nose right now and his about 75 pounds or so which he has chaos blood in him also.. The new pup I want to be at least 85 to 95 pounds.. So that is why I'm looking at the BL's to get a idea on what the pup will turn out to be.. If your going to spend 1500 to 2000 on a dog then you want to know what you are getting.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> Mason CH Hog is actually a dog not a bloodline bred by Clyde Mason
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [1191] :: MASON'S HOG
> 
> ...


it's only about a hour from me so I plan on going up there to take a look at it.. thanks for all the feed back..


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

here is my other dog.. his mom was chaos Blood..


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

Nothing more than a typical bully kennel.. if you're willing to spend almost 2 grand on a PUPPY... especially a puppy from those bloodlines.... you deserve what you get. I paid WAY WAY less than 2 grand for ALL of my dogs put together!


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ncprisonguard said:


> Nothing more than a typical bully kennel.. if you're willing to spend almost 2 grand on a PUPPY... especially a puppy from those bloodlines.... you deserve what you get. I paid WAY WAY less than 2 grand for ALL of my dogs put together!


what do you mean (bully kennel) short big dog??


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes.. by bully.. I mean an American Bully... along the lines of Gotti/Razor's Edge/Greyline/the new Watchdog stuff.. etc etc.... Usually bred for size and color... in my opinion the worst thing to happen to the name pit bull in a very very long time.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

koa22.. do u knoe the difference between American PitBull Terrier and American Bully? it seems u are confused as to what the difference is...

The dogs on that site are NOT APBT they are AmBully. APBT's are suppose to between the weight of 35-60lbs. THATS the correct weight. and AmBully can weigh anything over that. HOWEVER, a 85-90lbs dog IS overweight. if u ask ur vet, they will say the same thing. ur dog should be no more then 75lbs IMO.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

ok thanks for the help my vet says koa is the ideal weight for his size which is about 70 to 75.. I guess I do want a bully pit then, I like the Gotti,Razor's Edge and the Watchdog which is part of the pitfall kennel's blood.. Sorry you guy's don't like those dogs but Thanks for all the feed back and your time...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

koa22 said:


> ok thanks for the help my vet says koa is the ideal weight for his size which is about 70 to 75.. I guess I do want a bully pit then, I like the Gotti,Razor's Edge and the Watchdog which is part of the pitfall kennel's blood.. Sorry you guy's don't like those dogs but Thanks for all the feed back and your time...


oh i have no prb with bullies, i would love to get one one day. the thing i do hate is people who ty to pass off American bullies as APBTs... becuz they arent. i havet dug enuf in that site to see if they say that or not... but yea, good luck on ur bully. and keep it about70-75. thats a great weight IMO....


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

like I said i didn't know but I really don't understand why,, it seems to me it's like a toy or teacup breed still the same breed but breed for their size. All of this BL come from a APBT right...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

teacup and toy arent a breed, and are actually a fault...

they started out as APBT line, but were mixed with differnt breeds to make them heavier, shorter, less DA, and less active really. most bully lines have been crossed with mastiff and bulldog, making them not all APBT lines.... i would say 99% of bully lines are crossed with other breeds. and then itself, my friend, would create a new breed all together.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Koa, if you're looking to get an American Bully, be sure to do your homework. American Bullies are mainly bred for looks and $. Be sure to check out the dam and sire, ask for references and it's best to buy from a kennel that health tests (hips, heart, elbows, etc....) 'cause American Bullies do suffer from health issues. It's also best to look for a kennel that titles their stock. Finding an American Bully kennel that titles their stock and health tests isn't going to be easy, but it's best in the long run. Whenever someone breeds for looks and $, with no regard to health and temperament, there's bound to be issues along the way. Just because a pup has a high price tag, doesn't mean it's quality. I'm not being biased in stating this by any means, I own an American Bully.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Bleu Clair said:


> Koa, if you're looking to get an American Bully, be sure to do your homework. American Bullies are mainly bred for looks and $. Be sure to check out the dam and sire, ask for references and it's best to buy from a kennel that health tests (hips, heart, elbows, etc....) 'cause American Bullies do suffer from health issues. It's also best to look for a kennel that titles their stock. Finding an American Bully kennel that titles their stock and health tests isn't going to be easy, but it's best in the long run. Whenever someone breeds for looks and $, with no regard to health and temperament, there's bound to be issues along the way. Just because a pup has a high price tag, doesn't mean it's quality. I'm not being biased in stating this by any means, I own an American Bully.


:clap: good job


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i would try to narrow down by what you actually want to achieve with the dog... you could go the game bred route, the show n go (very popular)


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

koa22 said:


> I'm just looking for the right look that I want is all...


...and that is where the problem starts.


----------



## koa22 (Jan 21, 2009)

MADBood said:


> ...and that is where the problem starts.


thats not what I mean!! I mean if I'm out for a look I want the best dog I can get looks and everything.. PPl are really rude on this board.. I'm sorry if I like the way the bully's look.. there wasn't a pitbull in the beginning ppl breed to get a pit..


----------

